# Has anyone seen this fish?



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Gulf Signal Blenny Emblemaria hypacanthus

It comes from the same general area as a Catalina Goby. Since they should share same water temps, this blenny is on my list for the new tank.

If anyone has seen the name on a fish list and can bring it in, let me know.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn! I want one too!! That's pretty cool.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Agreed, very cool fish!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

woah!
awesome looking!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that it's become illegal to collect Catalina gobies in many places, if not all of California. You should email ORA to put it on their list to breed! 
It is stunning!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

teemee said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's become illegal to collect Catalina gobies in many places, if not all of California. You should email ORA to put it on their list to breed!
> It is stunning!


Pretty sure I saw these at SUM last year, could be wrong but I remember researching them after I saw them.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

As recently as 6 months ago I talked to someone about bringing in Catalina gobies and he said it was easy. He said they were on the supplier lists all the time. The red list has catalinas and the gulf Signal blenny as not endangered and although it noted that these fish are collected for the aquarium trade, it does not consider them as being under threat.
Now that doesn't mean collecting them in some locations of California may not be illegal, it just means they aren't threatened.
The biggest issue is that Catalinas really should have cooler water, and a lot of places try to bring them in as tropical, which they aren't.
So I'm looking for Catalinas, gulf signal blennies, a blue spot jaw fish, and a few other cool little fish from the same area around the Gulf of California, in hopes that I can keep the tank around 68 degrees.
Now finding corals that will live in that water temp.........hmmm.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was just going to say, cooler water for those guys right? 

I love the catalina gobys. Those fish in general are awesome. lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, catalinas are super bright. Only ever seen one, and it was, unfortunately DOA.
I'm researching now on what else is from the area.


----------

